# East Midlands / East Anglia mini meet



## endallwar (Jul 4, 2015)

Sunday 8 Jan 2017
East Midlands / East Anglia mini meet at the Sentry Post Cafe (WAVE) RAF Waddington Sleaford Road (A15), LN5 9 Waddington, Lincolnshire 10am - 12 all welcome even if its your daily.

LincsDriver will be there as well so there will be a mixture of cars for you to look at and the cafe will be open for all your breakfast needs.


----------

